# Becoming a Moderator...



## Sully (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. There is probably more demand to be a moderator here than the new iPad. We are going to have you post here and tell us about yourself. 
Here is some things we would like to know:


How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?

Have you moderated before?

Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?

If so what kind, explain thoroughly.

Are you willing to help Admin when needed?

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*


Help users?

Remain polite to users in need of assistance?

Present yourself as professional as possible?

How do you react in a negative situation?

How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?

We can't hire or give everyone moderator capabilities yet, the best way is to sign up and show us what you got to contribute to the modding community. If you want to help, let your friends know we are open for registration and we will get back to you. Please feel free to reply to this thread to sign up for the position!

-Admin

*Update 10:31 PDT June 19th 2011:*
We have closed this thread for a bit as we have enough applicants at the moment. If needed we will revisit the this thread and pick out of the applicants of those who are still interested. Thank you for your willingness to volunteer and help the site prosper.
Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

- I've never actually developed for Android (probably because I have the coding skills of a 2 year old) but I've been around it for the better part of 2 years. Trying to teach myself java this summer so I can finally be a 1337 h4xx0rz 
- I've moderated game forums, BB hybrid forums, my own forums, and every software from SMF to vB to myBB 
- Unfortunately yes I do have past experience with the nightmare that is the vBulletin backend
- I'm willing to help whenever possible. That's why I'm here I hope

Obviously I'd be willing to help users, otherwise I wouldn't have registered








. In a negative situation I'd probably punch everyone in the nads and kick their babies out the window. I keed I'm usually pretty relaxed and warn people about what they did wrong but if it's a serious offense I can take more serious action (temp ban, etc.)


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have any experience with vBulletin but nor have I moderated but I've been on Android back to the Eris where I did do a little theming along with helping users with install instructions, help on errors, providing assistance to users stuck in loops etc. I would love to be able to help DroidX users the most because it's my current model and know it almost front to back. On XDA, I showed a lot of help to users and remain polite even when someone isn't being polite to me. The best way to resolve something is to immediately lock the thread until the situation can be resolved. I like trying to keep threads clean and to the point to better help users without having all the drama. Even if I don't get picked to moderate, I'll still help out the best that I can because I know I had and still have lots of help when I don't understand or having difficult with things. Congrats on the site its A+++++


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys!

My name is Tyler, aka @iamtyy (i know, real original), and I am a 20 year old college senior at Arizona State University. I would love to help out as a Moderator!

I got my first Android phone (the OG moto Droid) in December of 2009. I had that phone for a year, and got super into customizing and playing around with the look of it, and right before getting my Droid X, made my first attempt at rooting the OG Droid. Although I never got it rooted (stupid mac







) I still plan on going back and rooting it at some point. Enter the DX. After having it for about two weeks, I decided to root it, and haven't looked back since! I've spent hours upon hours (as I'm sure all of us have) playing around with the device, going to far, bricking it, and SBF'ing it back to life, again and again. Its been a scary/crazy ride, that I'm glad to still be on. Last week, I got my Droid Charge, and am getting ready to root it.

As far as developing goes, I am just starting to get into it. I've done the basic Hello, Android apps (lol) and just started creating a theme for LauncherPro. I have a lot to learn, and can't wait to do so!

In the past, I have been involved in forum communities, and am very familiar with the ins and outs, and the politics and behaviors of people acting through the internet. While I don't have any specific VBulletin moderating experience, I am a quick learner!

I have been very open to helping out RootzWiki in any way I can, and since I am not much a developer (yet!) I hope that I can help out by being an engaged and active forum moderator. I consider myself very mature and responsible, and am very good at conflict resolution, and am not afraid to ask for help. I hope I can become a great addition to the team!

-Tyler


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I personally have not developed for Android, but I am an avid modder of my DX and spend a lot of time playing with the various tweaks and mods that can be done to it.

*Have you moderated before?*
I used to moderate/admin on an old anime forum a few years back. We had about 500 members in our prime. The site ended up going down the tubes due to the owner quitting and me not having any money to afford the site.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
The site I mentioned in the previous question had transitioned to VB. I actually was the one that set it up and installed all the plugins. My knowledge is probably slightly outdated at this point, but I am a quick learner.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Yes.

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following:*

*Help users?*
Of course. I like helping people when possible.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes.

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Yes. I work in support now, so I have a lot of experience with acting professional with strangers and with people that are not acting professional.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
With as much patience as possible. I also typically do my best to defuse the situation.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
Message another admin/moderator who is available to handle the situation.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello!

I am interested both in becoming a moderator and learning how to develop for the Android platform so I can better help others.

Moderation experience includes three years at NVNews.net (2001-2004) as a member of the ModSquad and time as an editor/moderator of EnvyNews and site owner of GadgetLife (both now closed due to grad school/family). I own a vBulletin license from the Envy/GadgetLife days but have not worked extensively with the 4.0 platform yet. I have extensive experience with vBulletin's moderation system and can do minor system maintenance (i.e. change user status, add/remove/merge forums categories, run scripts, etc.) I learn new tasks quickly.

I am used to working in high-intensity environments, both as a moderator and as a professional educator. During my time at NVNews, I learned to deal with the video card fanboy factions in an effective and non-combative manner and was, for the most part, able to handle the moderation of non-tech discussions to the satisfaction of most involved. Moderation requires the ability to handle situations keenly in private as well as in the public eye; most situations can be cleared up quickly through private messages while letting all parties maintain their dignity. Situations that can't be resolved immediately have to be handled carefully, with prompt follow-up for each situation within a reasonable time frame and redirection to a better handling party if the situation or problem can't be resolved within that time frame.

Please feel free to use my sign-up information to contact me with further questions. I am glad to provide a list of references upon request. Thank you for the opportunity to be a part of a quickly growing community.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets see here...

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android? *Modding and hacking for about a year and a half and involved with android for about 2 years.*
Have you moderated before? *Yes, a site that is no longer around.*
Do you have any past experience with VBulletin? *Umm not paticularly







*
If so what kind, explain thoroughly. *N/A*
Are you willing to help Admin when needed? *I think it wouldn't be a problem most of the time, so yep.*

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?
Help users? *Absolutely, help people out all the time with android stuff, its something I enjoy.*
Remain polite to users in need of assistance? *Yes, trolling is only a habit to those I call my friends. *
Present yourself as professional as possible? *I prefer to do what is in the best interest of the website, professional but have fun at the same time. No one wants to hate their job, right?*
How do you react in a negative situation? *Throw people down the stairs. Actually I just like to see what the root cause was and treat it from there if possible, that seems to solve things quickly.*
How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately? *Seek help from a superior being on the site.*

Vote for Pedro.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Part 1:
- 1+ yrs, Themes / ROMs / apps
-Yes, Plenty of places
-Yes, I love VBulletin
-Been a mod / admin on about 5 sites, 3 of my own.
-Yes, Helping admins is always fun









Part 2:
-Yes, Im always game to help people
-Yes, no reason to be a douche to people who need help
-Yes, gotta make myself and the site look presentable and professional
-I stay calm, and try to resolve it.
-Try and work it out ASAP, if it gets overly serious and cant resolve at all, ill prob have to resort to a temp ban (whilst following forum rules)


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is some things we would like to know:
*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
Android user for 2 years
*Have you moderated before?*
Currently SMod/RS on 16 FF forums
*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
Yes 
*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
Viewing bans, doing bans, tracking IP addresses for comparison to members that come back with different user names
searching for users, moderating posts, events and visitor messages, posting announcements
*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Whenever I can

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?
*Help users?*
Whenever help is needed
*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes
*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Yes
*How do you react in a negative situation?*
With a cool head
*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
According to forum rules


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never developed for android and have no knowledge of how to do so (however I hope to change that soon), the only thing I've been doing in the world of Android is following IRC channels learning bits and pieces, helping people on XDA when I can, rooting friends and family members phones as well as my own, and being a member of flashaholics anonymous. As far as being involved in android goes I've been in since the OG Droid days which is nothing compared to the G1 guys but ever since root was available forums is all I knew.

-I've moderated on small forums that quickly died like TheDroidSector but don't have a lot of experience but I'm motivated and have a gungho attitude.
-Umm... vBulletin? I'm 12 and what is this?
-I can probably help a lot, currently unemployed, soon to change but I'm always on my phone or computer.

-Help users? Help is my middle name! I'd run down a desolate alley way if I heard someone scream help and that's a rare quality I tell you what.
-I'm almost always polite, I won't lie sarcastic on a frequent basis but when serious help is needed I'm there.
-Is sarcasm unprofessional? That's probably my only unprofessional quality unless you take the fact how professionally sarcastic I am into consideration








-As far as negative situations go I'm a calm, cool, and collective sort of guy. My girlfriend is always getting mad at me for being insensitive and seemingly emotionless. I don't get emotionally attached in arguments and am great at dissolving them.
-Conflicts that I can't handle immediately I usually take a break from it and go back into with a new perspective and try to look at it from both sides to find some common ground big enough for everyone to stand on. Big conflicts are usually settled best over a cup of joe, chill pills, and some good old fashioned adult conversation with mediators.

That's pretty much it I guess. Either way I'll be here enjoying the company you guys are great.


----------



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

Well here goes mine.
Honestly I'm really new to android/computers in general. This past year I rooted my first device, then I flashed a custom rom and so on&#8230;
Now I am a developer for the motorola Cliq, I am a maintainer for the Cliq in CyanogenMod. I'm a kernel person, I don't know the specifics but I do know by trial and error.
So all together in about 6 months I've been involved =)
I don't claim to know everything but I have learned quite a lot and I don't mind sharing it with others.

I have absolutely no experiance in moderating but I do step in when I have to.
I don't have any experiance with vBulliten either but I'm pretty sure I can get it also =)

I am willing to help anywhere I be needed.
I would carry myself in a respective manner by not only representing myself but the forum itself.
I will also remain polite to any new users, I will not treat people like so called "noobs" we all started there and in different aspects are still noobs.
For any probelms that would arise, I will always be polite no matter how negative the issue is.

When a problem that would not be able to be resolved immediately I would either go to a person higher than me or have a private conversation with the party at hand. =)

Just to tell you guys ill probably still keep peace whether or not I become a mod ;D

Sent from my CLIQ using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*

I have been an Android user since May 2010. I tried making themes and compiling a kernel for the Samsung Spica but with not much modding success. I have two Android phones the Samsung Spica and the Nexus One. I love modding and tweaking them. Apart from that I have modded my friends Acer Liquid, LG Optimus One, Nook Color, Samsung Galaxy 3, Samsung Galaxy S and the HTC Desire HD.

*Have you moderated before?*

Yes I am currently the moderator of samdroid forum.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
Yes Samdroid forum is running VBulletin 4.0.6.

*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
I have experience in editing posts, moving posts, moving posts to the right section and experience on all other activities which a moderator is capable of.
*
Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Yes, Of Course.

*Help users?* 
Well that is what all members including me are here for.









*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?* 
yes, the first aim is to help other members.

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Yes, I know how to do that, have learned a lot from samdroid regarding that and considering the fact that I work in a IT firm, I do send a lot mails and I need to sound professional.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
The best way to react to a negative situation is to make the user realize his mistake without reacting. I have been abused by a few members on samdroid and after a few days they did apologize.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
Patience is the key here.


----------



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

Double post sorry


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android? 
I have not officially developed, or modded for the community, but I have attempted on my personal cellphone. I have been involved with android for over a year.
Have you moderated before?
I have not moderated for an android based forum but I have had to moderate within a college online forum off and on for a little over 2 years.
Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
I have not utilized the software personally, but I am aware of what the software is capable of.
If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
I am always willing to Admin even when the need is not present. I spend a lot of my free time surfing android forums and helping the community members when I can.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
Approximately 5 years, I helped port Android 1.0/1.5 to the HTC Mogul back in the day, I have pics to prove it haha. I do some minor work in Java and Ruby but I'm pretty rusty. 
*Have you moderated before?*
Yes, I have approximately 2 years of moderating experience from various other sites.
*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
I understand the basics.
*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
See above, I learn very fast and adapt when needed.
*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Absolutely, isn't that part of being a community?

*Help users?*
That's the point of a community.
*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
A little patience and explanation goes a long way.
*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
I'm representing RootzWiki, so it's important to represent them professionally.
*How do you react in a negative situation?*
Postively
*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
Do everything in my ability and power to resolve the situation, utilize resources to assist in handling the conflict, and only when necessary escalate the issue above myself.

I'd also like to add that I am able to mediate and remain calm and collect as a moderator when it comes to "interesting" situations, I currently work for the local county government and that skill is an important aspect of my job.

All in all, good judgement and common sense are the most important tools a moderator can utilize.


----------



## Sysadmin-x (Jun 6, 2011)

•How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?
I've been involved for a year with android. While I haven't done any developing, I have helped test a few themes for @bignadad (BigDx Serenity and Crystal X) and for @bgill55 (SynErgy for CM7). I've also tested early versions of ROMs for Derek (Rubix developer for the Dx).

•Have you moderated before?
I have not moderated a forum before, but have built and maintained a wiki for a large corporation (over 45,000 employees) and was the main admin for the wiki.

•Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
I have not used vBulletin, but I pick things up very quick (currently work as a Systems Engineer/Administrator) and will do some research as well.

•If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
N/A

•Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
Of course, I am a main source of support at my current job, its what I do best.

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?

•Help users?
Of course, did a ton of support for a huge thread I had at XDA. I have already moved my thread over to this forum and put a link on XDA saying I would be continuing my support here.
•Remain polite to users in need of assistance?
Always. I'm huge on helping people out, and see no reason to be upset. We all have to start learning somewhere, and someone was patient with me, love being able to return the favor whenever I can.
•Present yourself as professional as possible?
No prob, have to do this same thing at my job every day. In android, the same applies.

•How do you react in a negative situation?
Just provide the best feedback you can that still helps a user. I have spent over 4+ hours in a single day with one person helping them unbrick a Dx and get them back on their feet. That same user asked for help repeatedly for 2 weeks and was able to get them rooted and what they wanted. If you remain calm and collected, they won't get as upset, just help the user get what they would like to achieve (unless its impossible) in which case all you can do is explain it as well as possible, and leave them with the info at hand.

•How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?
If its a problem that involves providing a user with an answer; let them know you are working on it and provide feedback as you can. If it is a personal problem, you have to try and see things from the user perspective, try to take a step in their shoes and understand where they are coming from. A lot of times, conflicts are simply a misunderstanding especially when thoughts/feelings aren't best communicated in text over the web.


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

admin said:


> How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?


A little more than 2 years. Started with an HTC Kaiser, then an HTC Hero. Now I'm developing ROM's and kernels for the Samsung Captivate, and also own an Infuse & Galaxy S II. In the near future I hope to start developing for those two as well. I'm also a RAN Engineer for a major US carrier.



admin said:


> Have you moderated before?


I'm currently an SMod at several sites. 3 pertain to Android, and one is for the PS3.



admin said:


> Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?


Only using forums, and moderating/using the Admin panel.



admin said:


> If so what kind, explain thoroughly.


----- See above.



admin said:


> Are you willing to help Admin when needed?


Sure!









*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*



admin said:


> Help users?


Most certainly.



admin said:


> Remain polite to users in need of assistance?


Always.



admin said:


> Present yourself as professional as possible?


That's most important. Keeping things professional keeps the forum looking good, and is the best way to make a good first impression on new users.



admin said:


> How do you react in a negative situation?


Try to reason, and see both sides of the predicament, and if possible, diffuse the argument.



admin said:


> How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?


Try to cool the situation down, and PM the users and handle it privately.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*

I have been an avid Android enthusiest since the days of the G1. I mostly stayed with Android, but did dabble in some iPhone stuff. I am not a dev, but very familiar with rooting, some theming, tweaks, and definitely ADB on Windows and Mac.

*Have you moderated before?*

I have moderated and administered multiple small vBulletin and phpBB forums.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*

As previously mentioned, I have admin'd vBulletin forums from start to tweaks from vBulletin.net. I am very familiar with managing users / groups, implementation spam prevention and other tweaks (such as themes, games, ranking systems, etc).

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*

Yes whenever needed

*Customer Service*

I work in Desktop Support which is primarily focused on customer service as well as technical knowledge. I would handle moderating the same.

Problems in past forums have been resolved on a case by case basis for unusual issues. Common problems such as spam, flaming, excessive swearing etc would start with a warning and progressed as a day ban, wekk, so on. Consultation from a senior moderator or admin will be contacted as necessary for out of the ordinary problems.

I look forward to hearing back as this is sure to be a great community. On another note, I am always available and by a computer for any immediate need.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been a root user for about 1.5 years. During this time I've owned the d1 and THUNDERBOLT. I flash roms, kernels, radios, themes, all the time (sometimes daily). On the d1 I also did a lot of testing with rzrecovery. I've been in some pickles (which is inevitable) and have always worked my way out of them. I've taken all I've learned and used it to help others out when I can. I'm also a Linux user, so the command line and adb are not complicated for me. I'm learning Java right now, because I want to develop apps.

I've never been a mod, and have only used VBulletin as a user. I am a quick learner though, and i know it's pretty simple.

I am willing to help Admin, and i certainly have the time on my hands to contribute. I'm a disabled vet and as a result a stay at home dad, so a laptop is always handy.

I can certainly help users politely, and conduct myself as a professional. Throughout my time as a Staff Sergeant in the Army, I learned to work with and around all different types of people. I am certain I can handle any situation thrown at me in a professional manner and in accordance with the rules of the forums.

I love this community, and in turn want to see it grow and thrive! The best way we can make this happen is by policing ourselves up, keeping it respectful, and assisting those who need a hand. That is what I try to do, and would certainly intend on doing as a mod.

If you want to look me up, I use sgtguthrie as my username at DroidForums, XDA, and ThunderboltForums where I'm an active member.

Thanks in advance for your consideration! I'm excited about this forum, and anxious to see it grow...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## jmiller98 (Jun 7, 2011)

It would be great to be a moderator. I do not develop. I have assisted people on numerous site along with some others on here over the past 4 years; BBOS, MDW, and XDA. I believe people need educated on the options that open source gives us. I try to educate the people that are frustrated with so-called repeatative questions, and new questions, as people are learning, just the way we all did. That usually stops the flaming. My use of interpersonal skills comes in handy when dealing with flamers and trolls. When all in doubt the rules of the forum need to be followed. I have assisted admins post articles through searches and would be willing to assist any way I can to get the community to thrive. I have been a beta tester for various themes, apps, and roms. I am not familiar with vbulliten, but am a quick learner.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

•How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?
I've been involved with Android for about two years. I first started out on **another forum** and helped others root and maximize their devices. Then as I started modifying my device I began to make it look like I wanted it to look. People saw what I made and there I became a themer. Since then I have been involved with general hacking of Android, kernel building, rom building, and overall helping others in the community get the most out of their device.

•Have you moderated before?
I have not moderated a forum other than the smaller forum of the development team I have been more recently involved with. Moderation is something I deal with every single day as a Sales Manager for 10 years at a Fortune 500 company. This experience I feel would translate well into forum moderation since I have to deal with so many associates in my daily life.

•Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
I have not used vBulletin but catch on to new things such as this very quickly

•If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
N/A

•Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
Absolutely

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?

•Help users?
This is what I feel the Android community is awesome at. It's something that I feel strongly about as everyone at some point was a n00b including me, and if I didn't get the great help I got at the beginning I wouldn't be here today. 
•Remain polite to users in need of assistance?
I am very patient with people when they need assistance as most people who I have helped would say, even walking people step by step on gtalk command at a time so they can root/mod a device. 
•Present yourself as professional as possible?
As a manager in my day job this is something that I can bring with every post.

•How do you react in a negative situation?
There is always generally a win/win to negative situations, they usually arise because a misunderstanding between the two parties. Whether they don't understand the other person involved or don't want to, conflict resolution relies on both parties realizing the common ground and the perspective of the other person. Recognizing the win/win and 'selling' it is the hard part, one I am very good at.

•How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?
Let the parties know that you see the issue as soon as you can or contact someone who can. Obviously it would depend greatly on the severity of the conflict whether thread locking or post removal is necessary to keep that particular thread on topic so it doesn't affect other user's ability to enjoy the thread. But to each party involve the focus should be on keeping both involved with the site instead of pushing one, the other, or both away. A fair decision that has both parties in mind will help with this.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

* How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I have been hacking/modding Android devices for about two years now. 
* Have you moderated before?*
I have moderated several sites, a few of them very large.
*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
Yes, I have built several forums from scratch, majority of them being VBulletin
* If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
I have designed several VBulletin forums from the ground up. I am familiar with the Admin console as well as how software works sever side.
*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
I am willing to help whoever do whatever it takes to get the job done.

* Help users?*
Of course, there is no better feeling than helping someone in need, whether it be device related or life in general. 
*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes, ive never been one of those holier than thou type people. I am very easy going person and will do my best to help users no matter how simple or complicated the problem may seem.
*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
In my profession I constantly have to present my self as a professional and I see no reason not to be professional on the forums.
* How do you react in a negative situation?*
I believe that you always have to treat any situation like you are on the other side of the problem. I have found that if you respond to a negative situation with a negative attitude it only makes it worse. If you treat people how you would want to be treated then you can diffuse a lot of situations quickly.
*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?* 
If there is a conflict that I feel has gotten out of hand and cannot be resolved immediately the only answer is to turn to the admins and other mods. It takes of network of people who work as a team to run a forum, not individual moderators.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been an android since the DX and I rooted as soon as the oppurtunity arose, but I was already learning even before that. I've come to understand many things through twitter and forums, I have made several themes and roms, but did not release due to fear of losing control of the rest of my life, but now I have a rom under development that should bring a unique aspect to the DX community. I think it's vitally important to include some of those members in staff, seeing as how motorola devices bring a user into a whole 'nother world, filled with pain, suffering, locked bootloaders, and no cyanogenmod.

I've applied at many forums at different parts of my life, but due to the fact that the forum was limited to desktop control only and me being a somewhat active person, other candidates could put forth more than I.

I wouldn't use anything but, vBulletin is my wife

I have expert knowledge on navigating, utilizing, and organizing the forums, I have a great sense of how to make the forum look clean and professional.

Isn't that what a mod is for?







hell, I'll give him/them my # so if they need an urgent job taken care of, I'm there

Of course, I love to mentor when I have the knowledge to do so effectively.

I maintain a high level of maturity and respect when it's business, but when I'm in a rowdy environment, I may get a bit more outgoing, I.e. irc channel

I'll wear a suit at my computer desk if needed, I want my client/pupil/user to know that I'm knowledgable and trusted and any info I give will be authentic.

I try to find the solution, of course, the only way to rid of negatives is to introduce the positives, and a mods job is to assist and solve the problems of a community, offering the leadership skills and the knowledge they possess to do that, which I believe I have.

I'm guessins this means if I can't access the controls needed to stop a problem? In that case, I would notify any mods/admins qualified/available to substitute my place, and if even they cannot find a full resolution, I will do my best to reach a point of access to do the job.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Trident (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, here goes...

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I purchased the Motorola Droid, which was my very first Android device, at launch November before last. Not too long after that, I began hacking away at my Droid - flashing ROMs, kernels, etc. and began to gather more and more knowledge about Android. Last August, I picked up an LG Ally (since it had NO developers whatsoever) and release Velocity, my first ROM. In the recent months, I picked up an HTC Thunderbolt and joined the Das BAMF development team. I recently wrote a toolkit application for both ROMs and am currently in the process of writing a totally new version that will blow the current away.

*Have you moderated before?*
I'm currently a Moderator at Android Forums.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
I have much experience with vBulletin, both in the Mod CP as well as in the Admin CP.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Absolutely!

*Help users?*
I'm always willing to lend a helping hand.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Certainly - even when users aren't in need of assistance..









*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
At all times.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
A good Moderator treats each situation differently. This question is too vague for to give an accurate answer. In every negative situation, I would react with the best action for that particular situation. There's no generic action for negative situations.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
In the event where there is such a conflict, I would carefully review all associated posts and look at the situation from each involved member's point of view. From there, I would then act appropriately based on my research. Each and every situation must be treated differently and not every situation requires the same action.

Need to know anything else? Please, feel more than free to shoot me an email (bowens532 at gmail dot com) or Tweet me (@bryanowens).


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?
I have been modding/hacking for about 2 years ago id say. Never done any development, other than editing live wall papers.
Have you moderated before?
Ya'll know the awnser that. So ill just leave it at that. Other than that though, Just a couple small sites
Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
Yes. helped set up a couple of sites with it, back in the day. In my Counter-Strike days.
If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
Helped set up a few forums for counter-strike servers back in the day and of course mod/admining
Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
Yes of course, as long as im online. I dont have any problems helping out with whatever you all need.

Help users?
For sure, as much as I can. Ill be here doing what I can to help out.
Remain polite to users in need of assistance?
Again yes, not a problem being polite don't really see a reason to be impolite to people that are generally just asking for help.
Present yourself as professional as possible?
I try to present myself as a professional in all aspects of life, to the best of my ability. So I would definitely be as professional as I can.
How do you react in a negative situation?
I try to handle it without being negative, if possible. Never really been the type to take a negative situation and make it worse, when not needed. 
How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?
Check with the other admins and mods and also notify the person of conflict, that we are currently handling this problem and will get back with them ASAP.


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I've been a die-hard Android fan since early 2009 though I've only done some basic graphics modding. I created a bootani for a Moto Backflip ROM and was one of the "guinea pigs" for the Backflip root. Made my own splash screen for my Thunderbolt. Been building my own PCs since the early 90s as well as systems for others. My parents got a call from the FBI in the late 80s because I was messing with the Pentagon's FTP server... live and learn.









*Have you moderated before?*
I've created websites for my gaming group for the past 7 years, being admin, moderator, site designer, etc.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
Other than being a member of forums that used VB, no. Lots of experience with setting up and maintaining PHPBB, SMF, etc. though.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Absolutely, tech is in my blood and this wouldn't be my first rodeo.

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*
*Help users?*
Definitely. Was tech support for BellSouth, starting as Tier 1, then moved to Tier 2 and eventually was asked to be part of a case-management group.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes, sirs.

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Not a problem, lots of experience in customer service & retail.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
One word: Professionally

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
Depends on the situation I suppose, but generally I would defer to a colleague or higher-up.


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?* 13 months publicly releasing, 15 learning.

*Have you moderated before?* Not with an android forum, but a few years ago I ran my own forums.
*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?* Yes
*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.* Ran a forum for 3D Design, game mod development, and general off-topic.
*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?* Fa Sho

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?
*Help users?* Duh.
*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?* I'm a nice guy to everyone. I don't like confrontation if it can be avoided.
*Present yourself as professional as possible?* Of course.
*How do you react in a negative situation?* Positively, and try my best to remove, control, or calm down any negativity, depending on the severity.
*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?* Report to an admin/super mod for reviewal, PM the conflicting parties and ask them to take it to PM's/Email/etc. or, if necessary, temporarily lock the thread until an admin or another moderator can help out.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*

Been hacking/modding since July of last year. I've created several themes for the X on a few different ROMs.

*Have you moderated before?*

Yup. Currently helping out as SMOD on several other Android forums. Some helping to get off the ground (xoomforums.com, thunderboltforums.com, etc) and a few established sites like androidtablets.net and android.net.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*

Quite a bit of experience using the MOD function in several of the latest versions of vB.

*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*

Used to edit sigs, track IP's, ban spammers, and moderate posts/threads.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*

Sure. Im online most of the day either through PC or mobile (X/Xoom)

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*

*Help users?*

Of course. That's what Android is all about. We are all here to learn and help.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*

Yup. We were all noobs at one point, so we should treat everyone how we would want to be treated.

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*

Of course.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*

I always try to diffuse the situation. Calmer heads prevail. Normally most issues are a matter of lack of communication or misunderstanding.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*

If theres a questionable post/thread/member I like to get feedback from other Team members. Maybe they've encountered a similar issue and perhaps they have a good way to deal with it. Strength in numbers.


----------



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

First off, I'm not a creator of custom ROMs or themes, although I am a developer in my day job, and have recently started to work at learning the finer details of modding/developing. I am, however, very technically saavy, and interested/fascinated by all things root. I've been hacking away at Android phones for about a year now, and have helped many others at the compnay I work for, as well as family and friends, root their phones and take full advantage of the hardware.

It is because of me that the company I work for made the switch from BB to Android. I also instituted a root policy at my company, and all our phones are rooted with tun.ko installed (or loaded at runtime) so that the people I work with can make use of Cisco IPSec VPN. I've helped people flash their first ROMs, root their phones on a variety of devices ranging from the OG Droid to the Samsung Fascinate, the G2X, the Droid X, and most recently, the Motorola Xoom tablet (which our CEO purchased instead of an iP** at my insistence).

Even though I don't currently work to develop root methods, I like to understand HOW the different root methods work. I want to know what rageaganinstthecage, psneuter, or Gingerbreak are doing before I use them. I tend to stay away from 1-click methods for that very reason, and have only used a 1-click method once out of convenience (I was SBFing a Droid X back to stock Froyo, rooting it, and then flashing one of the GB leaks... It was quicker).

I've never moderated a forum before or have any experience with VBulletin, but I have used various blog softwares and helped moderate a few non-tech related blogs for friends. I am highly familiar with Linux, Windows, and OSX (although less familiar with OSX) and have never met a software I couldn't figure out how to use in about 30 minutes.

As far as helping those in the community, it's what I do all day in my day job. I mentor younger, less experienced programmers, as well as sales and support staff who may not be as technical in technology. I am of the school of thought that it is better to help people learn rather than just do it for them. I am willing to help admin the site and assist in any way possible.

I am used to dealing with conflict and issues between employees and also with customers, so that can easily transfer here. In all cases it is important to keep a cool head, try to calm people down and restore order. If that fails, then more extreme measures such as banning either temporarily or permanently would be necessary.

In conclusion, I am enthusiastic, capable, and willing to help Rootzwiki grow in any way that it can. I believe my skills would be a valuable addition to the site.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?

*Its been a year and a half*

Have you moderated before?
*
Yup, moderator on xoomforums, rescue squad on xoomforums, android.net, and xoom subforum on droidforums*

Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?

*Yes, I know my way around her well*

If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
*
Mod functions (editing, moving, deleting, warning, merging, have not had to use the ban function yet)*

Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
*
It would be an honor*

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*


Help users?

*Yes, that's what its all about*

Remain polite to users in need of assistance?

*Without a doubt!*

Present yourself as professional as possible?
*
Yea at all times*

How do you react in a negative situation?

*Just try and take a deep breath. Most frustration revolves around understanding (or misunderstanding)*

How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?

*Just try and let the other party(s) know that were all here for the same reason. The point of forums like this is to enjoy Android and to share the hard work of others that makes it so great.*


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I mostly write How-tos for XDA and SDX developers wiki's but I do have some basic knowledge with rom themes and I'm the kind of guy that believes that everyone should have easy ways to root their Android, because in my book, if you're not rooted you're not doing it right...

I know my way around forums that use both SMF and Vbulletin and have put in almost a years work into building SDX developers from the 2000 when I joined to the almost 35,000 that we have now. In addition I have served as the moderator of the off topic section (which was hectic to say the least) and worked with the site host to secure funding and hosting sites for the forum. Also, anything you need, just ask and I will gladly help.

As you can see be some of my posts, while funny as I love our off topic section, I do provide users with answers to their questions in a timely manner with as little grief and confusion as possible.

Over the next 2 weeks I'll be copying and pasting all the Wiki articles I've made for SDX and XDA (which number about 25 at this point) and I hope that I can support this forum and Wiki as much as possible over the next few months!

As to the bad situations or conflicts, my method would be to temporary lock the thread, PM the belligerents stating that they need to cut it out because they are violating the forum rules, then if the problem continues, archive or delete the thread... yes this is at expense to everyone who was not in a conflict, but it will usually stop the conflict dead. In the most extreme cases, I won't hesitate to temp ban or even perma-ban if the belligerents are either spamming or breaking the rules of the forum.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is some things we would like to know:
*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*

- I have been involved since July of 2010, unfortunatly I have little to no coding ability so I mostly just monkey around with my own DX flashing everything under the sun.

*Have you moderated before?*

- Yes, I ran my own forum for a while and moderated a few "clan" forums for a few different video games over the last 10 years or so.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*

- Yes, when I setup my own site a while ago I had to deal with vBulletin. It isn't the most pleasant experience I have ever had but it doesn't go down as the worst. I'm sure a lot has changed though since I messed around with it.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
*
- If need be, of course.

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?

*Help users?*

- Isn't that what we are all here to do anyway? Mod or not Android to me is about community and helping each other out.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*

Always, I have worked in IT for the last 12 years or so and if there is one thing it has made me do is learn to be more polite and patient with people asking questions.

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*

Of course, mods/admins are representatives of the forums/RW as a whole. I'm sure we can all think of a forum we don't go to anymore because the mods are just out of control and completely unprofessional.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*

Polite and firm to a point, sometimes people just need some time to cool off by giving them a temp vacation in accordance with board rules

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*

Depends on the conflict. One between two users can always be asked to be taken to PM where they can ignore each other or hash it out without being a disruption to the rest of the board. Typically board rules will dictate how the conflict is handled beyond that. Getting other mods involved is also a good course of action if it is something I might be fuzzy on based on past precedence or board rules.

Thanks for opening this opportunity up to everyone. It is nice to see people working from the ground up with you guys to get this board going on the right foot with a community of people willing to help.


----------



## Richie681 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just to let you know, I'd be more than willing to help moderate.


----------



## guidot (Jun 10, 2011)

I will try to keep this short and sweet.

I have had my D1 for 1 year and 4 months. In that time, I have learned a lot more than I thought I would have and have made some great friends and acquaintances.
Currently I test for Droid Concepts, and do some dabbling in coding. 
I am always available to help, which if you mosey on over to DF.net you will see I have won member of the week there for helping out others in the rescue squad. 
Also, I'm on the road and am my own boss, so I'm normally available to respond to situations immediately.
I have moderated a few sites before using VB. However they were mostly for clans and guilds that are no longer in service. I'm very familiar with the backend of VB and as I'm not a moderator or administrator of another site at the moment, I'll be able to concentrate on this one.
I'm a field technician, so people is my strong suit. I have been known to get upset, but venting doesn't have to be done on the internet.

Again, I'm very interested in helping out in any way and you won't be overloading my moderating " plate."









Sent from my A855.


----------



## Buckeyefreak (Jun 7, 2011)

I have not had too much time to develop...but I have hacked my 4 droids..plus a few of my friends droids all in all well over a year.

I have not moderated b4 ..but I am the go to guy for well over 30 people where I live for help and guidance of the droid platform

No exp with vbulletin

And helping people in any way...life or phone is extremely gratifying to me...

I have been married for 13 yrs..and have 4 daughters...so being helpful ...polite..professional...and cool headed come with the territory...this site has incredible potential, and it would be a priviledge to help/moderate in any way i could...thanks, Josh

sent from my gingied-out T-Bolt


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been with Android for 1 1/2 yrs. Not a dev or themer but I know how to help ppl with recovery, adb, recovering bricks and most other Android issues.

I have been a Admin for Androiddoes for nearly a yr. Before that I modded. I would love to help with anything you all need
Thanks
joe


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is some things we would like to know:
*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*

Well I got my first android phone early last year, a Eris and rooted it, moved onto the D1 and rooted it. Since then I have had the DX and currently on the Thunderbolt, all rooted

*Have you moderated before?*

Yes, on a private forum for a MMO.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
A very long time ago.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
*
- If need be, of course.

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?

*Help users?*

Always, I already do so in IRC

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*

Of course

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*

As professional as I possibly can

*How do you react in a negative situation?*

I try my best to remain polite.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*

It does depend on the conflict, how the people/person was reacting/acting in the situation, and if it could be resolved with out a vacation

Thanks for opening this opportunity up to everyone. It is nice to see people working from the ground up with you guys to get this board going on the right foot with a community of people willing to help.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

[*]How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?

2 years. Have made 5 themes for multiple platforms and helped teach a few themers get started.

[*]Have you moderated before?

I'm currently head moderator at WWW.modernfitnessforum.com . If you would like to contact any admin ay that site, please feel free to do so.

[*]Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?

I have used the 2 most recent vbulletins and very familiar with the moderation tools.

[*]If so what kind, explain thoroughly.

I don't inderstand this question.

[*]Are you willing to help Admin when needed?

Of course
[/LIST]

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*


Help users?

Yes

Remain polite to users in need of assistance?

Yes

Present yourself as professional as possible?

Yes

How do you react in a negative situation?

I use the P.O.P. method. Begin with opening with a positive comment, thanking the person/people for their opinion and/or comment. I then present the "opportunity" . How it can be fix or changed. And end with dome sort of positive stayement.

How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?

Close the thread and ask for advice from the mod team/admin.


We can't hire or give everyone moderator capabilities yet, the best way is to sign up and show us what you got to contribute to the modding community. If you want to help, let your friends know we are open for registration and we will get back to you. Please feel free to reply to this thread to sign up for the position!

-Admin[/QUOTE]


----------



## x-tac23 (Jun 11, 2011)

A little about me my name is jake, I am from southeast texas, I am an combination welder but currently going to IT school. I have two wonderful kids and a wonderful wife we spend most of our time having fun outdoors. when Im not busy with work I mod three forums, I enjoy helping and trying to figure out others problems. Im easy going laid back kind of guy, not to much gets to me.


How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android? I have been with android for about 2 years. My phones range from droid 1, samsung fascinate, droid x, and i just rooted and installed a rom on my buddies tbolt

Have you moderated before? I am currently a moderator on three forums, fascinateforums.com, droidforums.net, and android.net

Do you have any past experience with VBulletin? All of the forums I mod are on vbulletin

If so what kind, explain thoroughly.

Are you willing to help Admin when needed? Always willing to help. There is no I in team

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*


Help users? always

Remain polite to users in need of assistance? politeness is key to any type of staff on any website, you are not only speaking for yourself but for the site as well

Present yourself as professional as possible? always see above comment

How do you react in a negative situation? Some responses need no response. if a response is needed try an work out differences through a pm or something off site.

How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately? that is what the team is for, they should have your back no matter what


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

aight, worth a try i guess








Im Matt, and I spend way too much time on the internet. Currently, I have a Droid X and an Incredible. I love dealing with "noobs" constructively, because when I was in the same situation, I had help from MANY people that are some of my best friends on here today. So yeah, i love to help out. I also contributed to ~10 device stats and root methods in the actual wiki a few months ago, and it was pretty fun learning alot more about these devices. Anyways to answer the questions:

-I have been modding my phone since December of 2009, and have been apart of Android since the same time.
-I have not moderated before (hopefully this is my start), and have little experience with Vbulletin to be honest.
-I'm always willing to help out, I have a ton of free time to dedicate to the forums (which ive been doing the past few days)
-I hate most other forums, so yeah, Rootzwiki has been my place 
-Like I said, I love dealing with "noobs" so I can definitely remain polite
-I can be professional, and I feel like I, along with every other user, owe it to B16, Birdman, and krtek to represent the userbase of the forum as respectful as possible
-I step away for a few minutes in a negative situation to deal with negative conflicts, usually deciding what is the best resolution for both sides. Lets just say, im not one of those people that loves to see fighting in a community
-If I cant handle a situation myself, I would surely get the attention of another Mod or an Admin to help step in.

So, yeah, thats me. Dont worry, i wont cry if i dont get it


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

* How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*

Android User for about 2 years, no actual development experience aside from metamorph and ninjamorph. However I do plan on theming in the near future.

*Have you moderated before?*

I have moderated quite a number of forums as well as helped maintain and update main pages. I've helped moderate the Gearbox community forums, PS2/PS3 central forums, administrator for iloveamp.net, etc.. Overall about 7-8 years of moderating experience.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*

Yes.

*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*

Nothing too serious, just navigating through the mod/admin menus and taking care of whatever needs. Never themed or tweaked code.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*

Sure, wouldn't have any problems.

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*

*Help users?*

I'd be happy to help with the best of knowledge, this would also be a great learning experience for me, driving me to learn as much as possible in order to help more and more.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*

If course, no qeustion is a stupid question and should be answered no differently than the one Joe or john asked.

* Present yourself as professional as possible?*

Being a moderator is a privilege and comes with responsibilities such as being a representative of the site. In other words yes, I'd be very professional.

* How do you react in a negative situation?*

Always try to diffuse and squash the conflict quickly, alerting the offenders of their mistakes and making sure it won't happen again.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?
*

Contact the offending members via pm letting them know we are aware of their offense, contacting other available moderators to assist.

I haven't moderated a site in about 2 years, the last one being Gearbox Community Forums but it's not something you forget. I would be happy to help in any way I can as I see much potential in this website and would love to help be part of it and it's growth. If I had to pick a section I'd prefer the DX section as that's the current phone I have and know much about. General discussion, OT would also suit me well.


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wasn't going to since I'm not really a developer but what the heck.

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I'm not really a developer but in terms of following directions and loading custom firmware, rooting, and jailbreaking I've been doing it for about 3 and a half years starting with hacking the PSP. First time I've rooted an android OS was about 9 months ago with the Droid X and since been helping out others in my call center and elsewhere.
*Have you moderated before?*
Yes, I've moderated on quite a few sites including 2 of my own and been doing it for about as long as I had my first site (back in 2001 so 10 years).
*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
Yes, been using vBulletin since version 2.x for about 5+ years or so
*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
Administrator access installing hacks and basic theming and administrating users and fixing server issues and what not.
*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Yes

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?
Help users?*
Yes (already do that on a couple sites, doesn't make a difference)
*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes
*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Yes
*How do you react in a negative situation?*
Remain calm at all time, think about the situation, and take action accordingly. If required, get another moderator/admin involved.
*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
Get another moderator/admin involved or get there opinion(s).


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
Android user since launch of HTC Droid Eris...around November 2009??? Modding since root and ROM's were available for the Eris. I've also been modding xbox systems since day 1.

*Have you moderated before?*
Yes, I have been admin of a couple torrent forums, and moderated on others as well as some NZB forums and Xbox modding forums.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
No, but I'm a fast learner and willing to do what it takes.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Of course! I would look forward to it!

*Help users?*
Of course!

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes!

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Yes!

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
Calm and collected!

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
According to forum rules .

In conclusion, I believe a womans touch may be needed to keep the hot-headed boys in check!

Thanks for your consideration!

Annabelle <3


----------



## Aerogriff (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys. I don't have any developer experience, I just got my first Android phone a year ago :3

I've moderated about five communities and was admin at two others. I've been out of the game for about a year though.

I have minimal experience with vbulletin. We had webteams that did site maintenance. I just dealt with bans/awards/and other random stuff.

I'm always up to help so I would be more than happy to admin if necessary.

I would help users whenever necessary. I always work professionally to keep the good appearance of the site.

I'd handle negative situations in a professional manner to have it taken care of.

If I couldn't handle a conflict immediately I'd take an alternate route to take care of it, and if need be involve an admin.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysckap (Jun 7, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android? I started the process of learning about Android when the Eris was launched, it got me hooked instantly.

Have you moderated before? I am currently a Mod at t3hH4xx0r.com and would love to help out over here as well.

Do you have any past experience with VBulletin? Not yet, but willing to learn.

Are you willing to help Admin when needed? Yes, Anything I could do to help.

Help users? Yes, thats what I enjoy the most.

Remain polite to users in need of assistance? Of course.

Present yourself as professional as possible? Always

How do you react in a negative situation? Stay positive and try my best to resolve the situation.

How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately? Contact the people involved through PM to start and if needed ask for help from a senior Mod or Admin.


----------



## keeper (Jun 7, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?

I've been using android phones since january of last year. I have researched heavily the root/roming of each of the four phones (eris, d1, dx, thunderbolt) that I've had and then walked multiple friends through it. Also have helped extensively with a friends evo.

Have you moderated before?

Yes, not on an android forum though, was a moderately sized airsoft forum.

Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?

No. I am a very fast learner and very interested in a new skill.

Are you willing to help Admin when needed?

Of course!

Help users?

Of course, in whatever way I can. If I don't have an answer with friends questions about the phones, I look it up. I enjoy learning more about my phone.

Remain polite to users in need of assistance?

Of course. Nothing worse than a jackass moderator.

Present yourself as professional as possible?
Always, see above.

How do you react in a negative situation?

Work to find a solution for all parties is the obvious answer, it real depends on the situation at hand though. Keep calm, listen to all sides, react.

How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?

I'm a proponent of asking others for help/input. If something is above my head or I can't fix it, I ask for help/advice. There isn't a problem out there that someone hasn't already faced and overcome.

Thanks for the chance to become part of a great site, good luck in choosing.


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

I love helping others been managing in some way for over 10 years
As far as helping. We where all newibes and remember what it was like. But as we learn we kinda of forget all the sbfing we did. I didn't I want to help ppl and and return maybe they could teach me something. SPARKYMAN would love to help and i am an inspiring themer and am running liberty.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

•*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I started around 6 months ago, but did alot of general Computer Dev'ing before that time.

•*Have you moderated before?*
No, but i've seen alot of great moderators and how they dealt with problems.

•*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
No, But i'm a very fast learner.

•*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Of Course, I'm very helpful, and kind, and try to give everything my utmost attention

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following:*

•*Help users?*
Yes, i try to solve every issue that comes my way.

•*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Of Course, As i've learned; Treat others how you would like to be treated.

•*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
Yes, I learned that people take you very serious when you are professional.

•*How do you react in a negative situation?*
Step Back, analyze the situation, consider the outcomes, and react in a respectful manner.

•*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
By Analyzing the issue, then giving the best solution i can give, and ask for advice on the issue from a admin/mod

I woulds like to Add that i am very polite, i never lose a temper, and always follow the rules. Becoming a Mod for this amazing forum would be an honor. HTC Evo is my only Device, so, hopefully i get to mod that forum section.


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I started editing phones several years ago. Flashed my first phone (Motorola v330 to a Motorola V551) and have been hooked since. I mainly create themes for myself, as I'm constantly changing things around and learning everyday. Involved in several sites from everywhere always trying to get the most information as possible to share when needed.

*Have you moderated before?*
Well, I had moderating rights on the old sholesmod site (DroidMod) and used it sparingly as I was still somewhat new to the android scene. Also started modderating for FroyoRoms.com, but the site never took off (Except for the viagra ads hijacking) long story.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
I've never had any dealing with VBulletin, but as most have stated, I'm a quick learner.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Always happy to help when needed and since rootzwiki is on tapatalk, im connected 24/7.

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?* *Yes to all. *

*Help users?*
Thats what the site is all about, helping others. Sure there is the occasional ROM or Theme that gets released (Joking of course). But one kick ass ROM creates a thread of ungodly proportions, thereby assistance is always needed to get people on the right track or source.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
99% of the time, yes. Let's be honest, there are several people that just want to rub moderators the wrong way for the thrill of it. There will come a time when enough is enough and being polite is not the answer. You can be stern as long as your politically correct and don't cross certain boundries.

*Present yourself as professional as possible*
I actually do have a reputation to uphold (Not necessarily on these forums) but in general. My profession requires that I possess honesty, integrity, and trust. (Look at my twitter and you'll see what I do)

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
I take things personally. I don't respond to things immediately. I stop to assess the situation and try to make a civil decision before acting. As most people have found out by reading forums, there is no feeling in the words you type. You have to express yourself with your words carefully as they can sometimes be mistaken and negative. Once again, my profession is to resolve conflict, quickly and with good intent.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
Google it. Seriously though, there are road blocks everywhere and sometimes you find yourself helpless to help others. This is a wonderful community and full of great Devs/Themers/Moderators/Users..ect. Having resources is the key to success. This is where being polite comes in. Others are more apt to assist you, not because your a moderator, but because you aspire to push the community to grow in a positive way. Patience is a virtue.

Side note: I answered the questions, not just to become a moderator, but I've learned alot about others just by reading the thread itself. This is a great way to get to know who is in OUR community and I figured by sharing my experience, others get to see who I am as well. Kudoos on the site, it's taking off like a rocket.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind tossing my name into the pot for some mod work. I'm an IT director and in the past have been a software consultant/developer/architect. I lead the development team for my company and am quite successful in doing so. I've been an Android guy since I got my G1 a few days before it launched (not exactly sure why). I'm one of the guys behind FreeMyMoto (the guy who runs the @FreeMyMoto account) and am working with Irwin Proud with the campaign targeted towards Motorola's locked bootloaders (good things happening - keep your ears open in ~24 hours, btw).



> How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?


Got my G1 a few days before launch and was sporting CM way back before anybody had heard of it. Back then, it was about making Android usable (pre-Eclair Android was painful!). I haven't looked back since. Have had or currently own a G1, an LG Ally, DX, Nook Color, and TBolt. Not the longest list ever, but I thoroughly enjoy hacking my Androids (and still keep my G1 on my nightstand for sentimental value).



> Have you moderated before?


Yeah. Have ran various sites within the .NET community, founded a community user group (one of the larger ALT.NET groups in the US), and am an IT director and software architect (I administer sites used by national and international energy companies). I've actually developed a few custom CMSes in the past.



> Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
> If so what kind, explain thoroughly.


Some but probably not enough to do a kickass job making these forums what they are and will be. However, I'm good enough to get a vBulletin install up and running reasonably well (although probably nowhere nearly as good as @Captainkrtek).



> Are you willing to help Admin when needed?


Would be happy to. Have no problems deploying some test vBulletin installs to play with, if necessary. That said, there are probably people smarter than I am with vBulletin.



> We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?


Sure. Other than XDA, I don't really have a "forum home". I'd be happy to hang my hat here. I'd actually be very interested in helping to create some newbie tutorials. I'm not the baddest modder in the west or anything, but I have decent patience for noobs and I feel that our community often treats them unfairly. If I were a mod here, I'd hope that I could really help in that area.



> Help users?


Of course. See above question/answer.



> Remain polite to users in need of assistance?


Of course. Rather than bash, I'll try to politely correct misguided posts and link to the appropriate areas (or just move the thread).



> Present yourself as professional as possible?


Always. Feel free to check out my XDA history if you'd like. My reputation in the technical world is incredibly important to me since my career is built around that. I have gotten my last 3 jobs based solely on my reputation and personal references - it means everything to me, including paying my mortgage. In the past from college to volunteer work and open source development (was involved in Asterisk way back before it was popular) to consulting and running user groups, it means a lot to me.



> How do you react in a negative situation?


Identify the root of the negativity and try to calm it. More than likely, it's a simple misunderstanding or disagreement (of something unimportant). I'd politely ask the users to agree to disagree or help them see through any misunderstanding. If things get completely off-topic or bashing, then I'd move to PMs to let them know what they have done wrong and warning them of the consequences of their actions if they continued to get out of hand. If things have gotten flat-out nasty, I would apply said consequences (perhaps without warning) and try to clean up a bit of the nastiness, assuming I was authorized to do so. Otherwise, I would ask somebody who was authorized to consider what was going on and to act.



> How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?


If I am unable to resolve it myself, or were unsure of how best to resolve it, I would ask for help from other admins/mods. Clearly this isn't a one-man show (nor could I ever be somebody who could be that).


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello I am interested in being a moderator but also just the charge one would be okay. I developed for about 2 years. I started on the og droid and stopped on the dx. I am recently working on aosp for the charge. No it doesn't boot. If you look at other sites like xda I am always helping others with problems. I test alot of stuff and have helped imnuts and kejar recently fix bugs in there projects. I sends many hours on forums and look to help to the best of my ability. I would love to be a moderator. If you need more let me know. Thank you.


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

Becoming a Moderator...
Wow. There is probably more demand to be a moderator here than the new iPad. We are going to have you post here and tell us about yourself. 
Here is some things we would like to know:

First off, my name is Aaron (@aaronhuisinga), and I'm a junior CSCI major at the University of Minnesota.

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
- I started back in high school in the iPod modding scene. A group of people that I worked with helped develop different customizations for the iPod Video, which were featured on major tech blogs such as Engadget, Lifehacker, etc. I started and maintained a large community known as iPodHacking.com, which I continued co-owning and operating for a year before selling out and moving on. Since then, I've been involved in Android, as I bought and rooted an OG Droid. I now own a Droid X and a Droid Incredible, and have done a large share of modifying, and am knowledgeable in most every area that users have questions in.
*Have you moderated before?*
- Definitely. As stated before, I co-owned and operated a large (20,000+) member vBulletin community. I understand the ins and outs of managing groups of users, and still maintain relationships with many of the dedicated users of my old websites. I also designed and coded a PHP/SQL text based game a few years back, called globaltakeover. It ended up having around 6,000 users before I handed the project off due to college taking up my time.
*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
- Very much. iPodHacking was a vBulletin based community, so I have spent countless hours tweaking and fixing things via the admin panel, and even in the actual source code. 
*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
- I have experience setting up and maintaining the forums and various databases, installing and configuring add ons/custom modifications, and also created a proof of concept music sharing forum based on a custom coded portal system. I'm assuming the code is still on one of my HDDs somewhere, but that was interesting.
*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?[b/]
- 100% yes. I love the Android community, and RootzWiki seems like a place where I can get more involved while being able to contribute with many of my web skills.

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?
Help users?
- Of course! It is impossible to have a successful community without a friendly staff, and a group of dedicated members.
Remain polite to users in need of assistance?
- Yes. Again, I believe that this is a trait needed by all staff members.
Present yourself as professional as possible?
- Without a doubt. I know my place, and would be sure to act accordingly.
How do you react in a negative situation?
- Work with the other staff members and attempt to swiftly approach a solid solution. Working in a large scale community results in plenty of these, so I've been exposed plenty of times.
How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?
- Again, work with other staff members until the situation can be resolved. Teamwork is huge, and I believe it to make or break a community. Patience is a virtue, and will save many headaches.

I appreciate the work that everyone here has put into the Android community, and I'm more than sure that everyone involved will continue to help make it even better.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

•How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?
I have been a web developer for 10 years, hacking and modding phones for 8, and ive been involved in Android heavily the last 2 years.

•Have you moderated before?
Yes, several sites, most are old GFX sites that no longer exist.

•Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
Yes, along with PhpBB and all the other forum bases.

•If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
I have made themes for VBulletin, and also modified layouts to add new plugins and scripts so that we could include advertisements, ventrilo information, server information, etc. I have also created images such as headers and things of that nature.

•Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
Of course.

We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?

•Help users? Always willing to help when I can. I have a Droid X so I can definitely help in that category.

•Remain polite to users in need of assistance? Of course, there is no sense in being rude.

•Present yourself as professional as possible? I've been in the military for 4 1/2 years now, so I'm pretty sure I have professionalism down.

•How do you react in a negative situation? Positively. There is a reason for any negative situation and getting to the root of the problem and correcting it is what needs to be done.

•How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately? That is the benefit of having a tight knit community. You can pool your resources and get help from other moderators, that maybe have seen the situtation before, and if not, you can always get ahold of the admins in charge and see what they recommend be done to handle to conflict.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey RootzWiki admin team! I'm Patrick. I'm a college student, and I currently live in Northern Virginia. I consider myself an Android enthusiast, maybe even a fanboi.







Now let's get down to business.

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I have been in the Android hacking/rooting scene for about a year now. I rocked an O.G. Droid for about 7 months, which is where I got a good feel for Android, specifically rooting and modding. I now have a Droid X which has been rooted and ROMed since the second day I got it.

*Have you moderated before?*
No, I have not ever been a moderator, but I am an active member on several forums so I know generally how forums are run.

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
No, I do not. However, I consider myself to be a very quick learner and I would be able to pick it up in no time.

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
Absolutely, I would love to help out the RootzWiki team in any way possible!

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following:*
*Help users?*
Definitely. The main reason I want to be a Moderator of these forums is to help people out. I love helping people and I feel as though I can use my knowledge and passion for the good of the Android community.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Yes, I know what it's like to need help with my phone, and I know that users in need require patience. I will remain polite and patient.

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
I believe the Moderators of a site are the ones that should be setting a good example for the rest of the forum users, and I will strive to be professional, respectful, and helpful at all times.

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
I stay calm and think the situation through before making any decisions. I act rationally and intelligently.

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
I would bring the conflict to the attention of a superior and make sure that the conflict was resolved in a timely manner.

Thanks for your consideration! I look forward to seeing this community advance and grow! See you in the forums!


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

*How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*
I actually have not developed in the android field but have a decent knowledge of root and getting around htc phones & learn quickly when a new hack or method becomes available. I have done all rooting through ADB and I am familiar with it. I have been involved with android since the release of the droid eris and now I am onto the thunderbolt. I have also done some beta testing for android phones, the most recent was the LG Ally.

*Have you moderated before?*
Yes, I am a current Mod/Administrator for HTC_Droid_Eris.com, HTCThunderbolt4g.com (as well as admin of their facebook site & twitter account)

*Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?*
I am familiar with VBulletin and also familiar with SMF and my other sites

*If so what kind, explain thoroughly.*
I have experience maintaining the forums and adding content to the sites

*Are you willing to help Admin when needed?*
I am totally willing to help admin, devs and just anyone in general. As people can see from my other sites. I have a good relationship with staff and members.

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*

*Help users?*
Always willing to help, thats how I learned what I know now.

*Remain polite to users in need of assistance?*
Always do, Being part of other sites has taught me how to deal with many situations & understand we all have to start somewhere

*Present yourself as professional as possible?*
I always do as my job in life involves working in a managerial position & has taught me to well how to present myself

*How do you react in a negative situation?*
Deal respectively with the party(s) involved and if it needs to, bring up to a higher level with staff to get assistance with the matter

*How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?*
I would speak with the next level of site supervision and get their advice/opinion and hopefully resolve it there. If it needs for me to be removed from the situation to get a closure, I would just ask if I could be advised of what steps were taken to resolve the issue so I can learn from it especially if another same type of issue arises again and I can correct it.

I may not be able to offer much to the dev side of the site but I would be willing to help (& learn from) them in any way I can and of course help the site in any capacity needed if I were selected for a position here.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android? - I've hacked a few apks with apktool,not a big developer...been using Android since the G1 days.
 Have you moderated before? - Not really.
 Do you have any past experience with VBulletin? - A little bit.
 If so what kind, explain thoroughly. - I was trying to set up a forum a few years back...and I failed.
 Are you willing to help Admin when needed? - Sure.
 Help users? I'd be glad to.
 Remain polite to users in need of assistance? - I always do.
 Present yourself as professional as possible? - Sure, but people have to have fun every once in a while.








 How do you react in a negative situation? - I would see what is going on, try to have the users try to compromise if the situation is between two users, and if that doesn't work, I'd have to ask another mod.
 How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately? I would ask someone I'd trust or another mod.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?
I've been doing development since probably 2008, on iOS, then switched to Android in late 2010. 
Have you moderated before?
Yes, multiple times for video game related and iOS websites.
Do you have any past experience with VBulletin?
Some, mostly in use of forums.
If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
I have never moderated with it, I really prefer IPB, but I'm sure I can figure it out quickly.
Are you willing to help Admin when needed?
Absolutely. 

*We don't require exclusivity, but do ask if possible contribute to the site, are you willing to do the following?*


Help users?
Of course. That is my main goal, to help users with any problems and to keep forums clean.
Remain polite to users in need of assistance?
Definitely, that is something no moderator should do without. Even if the user is a noob and doesn't listen.
Present yourself as professional as possible?
Yes. That is very important when trying to keep a serious forum running.
How do you react in a negative situation?
I try to resolve any issues calmly and quickly, without letting anything get out of hand.
How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?
Thats kind of a general question, the best answer I can give is that I would just keep things calm, if needed report to a higher authority for advice.

I know it probably seems dumb to post this as my second post. I just want to get myself out there in this forum as quickly as possible. I am a very active user at xda-developers in multiple forum sections, with almost 700 posts at this time. I'm definitely not a noob just because of my post count. I'm just a guy with a lot of time on his hands looking to make himself useful.

Thanks!

Sent from my CM7 SCH-i500


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

How long have you been developing/hacking/modding and how long have you been involved with Android?*Blackberry 2004-2009 Android 2009- present*
Have you moderated before? *YES 3 years*
Do you have any past experience with VBulletin? *Yes as an ADMIN*
If so what kind, explain thoroughly.
Are you willing to help Admin when needed? *Yes *

Help users? *Everyday*
Remain polite to users in need of assistance? *Of Course*
Present yourself as professional as possible? *Yes I do that for a living*
How do you react in a negative situation? *Cool calm collected, level headed*
How would you handle a conflict you can't resolve immediately?* I gather all the information from both sides, keep everyone in the loop and make decisions based upon facts. I act on them I do not react to them.
*


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

hello all!, 
my name is chris
i'm 18 years old and i've been involved in all kinds of modding since my early teen years.
Originally i started with customizing the firmware of my ipod video eventually moving on to ipod touch's (i've had all generations) and developing cydia tweaks that customized the ipod itself.
I then got into my possession a droid x from VZW(let's say about 6-7 months ago)
i immediatly became obsessed and rooted, and eventually loaded custom roms on it
i've SBF'd many times and am actually going to start going to college to become a computer software engineer

Moving on to past experience with forums,
when i was younger i was involved heavily in the ipod touch scene where i moderated a forum called brill301, it was a small forum with around 1000 on and off members, i believe i'm qualified to help people and i generally love to inform and help other people. (i remember when i first bricked my DX and had to SBF and was a noob so i know to be polite).
What i'm really searching for is that feeling of being a moderator, of being able to help. I like that feeling of helping someone through problems.
I would love to be a moderator of the DX forum.

Anyway thank you so much for your time, i know you have others to read through...thank you !


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

We have closed this thread for a bit as we have enough applicants at the moment. If needed we will revisit the this thread and pick out of the applicants of those who are still interested. Thank you for your willingness to volunteer and help the site prosper.
Best Regards,
Steve


----------

